# Slingshot ammunition discovery + poll



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

​
*Witch do you prefer for slingshot ammo when hunting small game ( rabbit , squirrel , bird , ect )*

1/4 inch steel12.70%3/8 inch steel513.51%1/2 inch steel38.11%3/8 lead924.32%1/2 inch lead1437.84%50. Cal lead513.51%


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

I have discovered the accuracy level of heavy to light ammo to determine witch is best for hunting.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooooooo.. Sounds like a good topic! Thanks for posting... But this should be in the hunting Section.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I voted for 50 cal and 1/2" lead.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't decide between 50 cal and 1/2"... That's ok, I'm not a hunter anyway.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Moved to Hunting forum for better responses.

I voted for 1/2 inch lead.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ash said:


> I can't decide between 50 cal and 1/2"... That's ok, I'm not a hunter anyway.


Yeah it's a tough call. I wonder which is heavier ?


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

hile hunting with that humongous ammo the impact messes up the meat. Is like shooting a 12 gauge at a parakeet.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

And btw I didnt put it i hunting because this topic wasnt realy about hunting its about accuracy. I used the hunting example because thats usually the circumstances with these certain animals that they are about the size of a can maybe two , and they will not let you get closer then 60 to 70 feet from them.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this topic dont apply to me. im mostly a rock launcher and a paintball flinger.

hmm. . . 1/2" or 50.o , im having a hard time imagining 50.o ammo. .50 i can, but

not 50.o


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I applaud your testing. However, the weight of a projectile has no effect on trajectory. Gravity induced vertical acceleration is 32 feet per second per second. Higher velocity equals flatter trajectory. Larger projectiles will decelerate faster than smaller due to larger surface area, but at practical slingshot ranges, the effect is very small. Basically, a .50 cal lead ball will have the same trajectory as a .30 cal lead ball if both have the same velocity. The .50 cal will have a lot more energy, though.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

None of the above! 44 Cal. lead! I have said this many times, I use 1/2 inch steel for practice and 44 cal. lead for hunting, because they both weigh the same. The 1/2 inch steel is easier on my back stop and not as nasty when practicing. Every one that wants to hunt should practice a lot and learn how to get closer to the game that they are hunting. I can shoot 44 cal. lead with fair accuracy out to about 60 yards. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use 44 cal lead. No option to vote. Although there is a 50 cal lead and a 1/2 inch lead option. Hmmmm


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

3/8D x 1/2L inch lead cylinders

stones

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> None of the above! 44 Cal. lead! I have said this many times, I use 1/2 inch steel for practice and 44 cal. lead for hunting, because they both weigh the same. The 1/2 inch steel is easier on my back stop and not as nasty when practicing. Every one that wants to hunt should practice a lot and learn how to get closer to the game that they are hunting. I can shoot 44 cal. lead with fair accuracy out to about 60 yards. -- Tex


Tex, I'm following this advice as it seems really sound to me. I've got a couple pounds of 1/2" steel on the way and plan on hitting the gun shop for some .44 lead balls. I'm guessing I won't notice a difference between the different diameters and weights, so long as it's ".44" caliber. Am I correct in assuming this? You know what they say about assuming...


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> None of the above! 44 Cal. lead! I have said this many times, I use 1/2 inch steel for practice and 44 cal. lead for hunting, because they both weigh the same. The 1/2 inch steel is easier on my back stop and not as nasty when practicing. Every one that wants to hunt should practice a lot and learn how to get closer to the game that they are hunting. I can shoot 44 cal. lead with fair accuracy out to about 60 yards. -- Tex


I expected way more range than that. I can shoot 1/2 inch lead and be accurate at about 175 yards. You should try to expand you range abilitys you just may be a long range intuitive shooter like me : )


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> I expected way more range than that. I can shoot 1/2 inch lead and be accurate at about 175 yards. You should try to expand you range abilitys you just may be a long range intuitive shooter like me : )


Yeah right.

Video proof is required for such an outrageous claim.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

.38cal lead and fast bands all the way


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> 
> 
> > I expected way more range than that. I can shoot 1/2 inch lead and be accurate at about 175 yards. You should try to expand you range abilitys you just may be a long range intuitive shooter like me : )
> ...


That will not be a problem.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

August West said:


> The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> 
> 
> > Tex-Shooter said:
> ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome sauce.

I'm sure many others as well as my self will be looking forward to that video.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> ...


When you say accurate... bin lid accurate, archery target, beer can.... ? with the thread being about hunting I am curious


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

akmslingshots said:


> The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


achery target


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

fair enough then, thats not actually unreasonable with enough repetition. As long as your not hunting at that range


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

No I would never try such a thing


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

this should be good. i can't wait for this 175 yard shooting video.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

The only 175 yard shot ive made was when i hit the ground.. Yeah i know its amazing but if you practice you can Maybe be as good as me..  Hehe
But i can shoot accurately up to 25-40 yards shooting pop cans and milk jugs.

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> 3/8D x 1/2L inch lead cylinders
> 
> stones
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


 Wonderful choice of ammo Charles.
Thats basically what i also use. How far is your range when hunting if you do not mind me asking?
Thanks!

SMS


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Idk how 3/8 steel lost but it did. And I dont know how in the world 1/2 inch lead won but it did. And BTW for hunting those are your ammo choises for hunting small game................... NOT DEER !!!!! lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

3/8 steel lost because it is not very good for hunting anything larger than sparrows except with the very fastest bands.

.5 lead won because it is a good compromise between weight and speed and carries enough energy with most bandsets to reliably take small game.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> I can shoot 1/2 inch lead and be accurate at about 175 yards. You should try to expand you range abilitys you just may be a long range intuitive shooter like me : )


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: seriously !? i think you meant to say feet. either way, Torsten is the man

when it comes to long, long, long distance shooting.










.

.

.

.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

And Torsten is damn accurate at that distance, too.

Endoftheworldprep, are you saying you can bullseye an archery target at 175 yards (160 meters/525 feet) or hit the target somewhere in its 120cm face?


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I can nail 1 inch bulls eyes all day at 175 yards using a slingshot.

When I say using a slingshot, I really mean taking my 300 Win Mag, clamping it down into a bench rest, zeroing it on target and then using a slingshot to pull the trigger . . . . .


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I got with in 3 feet of a milk jug that was floating down the Missouri river at 125 yrds. and it took 3 shots to do that! and I thought that it was stupid lucky!!!!

Fwv2


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> I can nail 1 inch bulls eyes all day at 175 yards using a slingshot.
> 
> When I say using a slingshot, I really mean taking my 300 Win Mag, clamping it down into a bench rest, zeroing it on target and then using a slingshot to pull the trigger . . . . .


You shoot 300 win mag....................... I shoot with my dads 30O6 at deer


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> And Torsten is **** accurate at that distance, too.
> 
> Endoftheworldprep, are you saying you can bullseye an archery target at 175 yards (160 meters/525 feet) or hit the target somewhere in its 120cm face?


F*** it ile make an 175 yard shot ate a soda can because im just that awesome. When I make this video I want respect from everyone.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > And Torsten is **** accurate at that distance, too.
> ...


If you want respect, be respectful.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > 3/8D x 1/2L inch lead cylinders
> ...


In the field it is not always that easy to tell the distance. But basically I never try game at more than 10 meters ... much closer if I can manage it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha! I'm similar in talent at that range as you Hrawk on 7mm Rem. Mag! Light trigger~heavy bands while wearing chest waders... Also to Henry-Righteous that last comment there Brother!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Recalling a bit of elementary geometry and the notion of similar triangles, I calculate that hitting a 48 inch diameter target at 175 yards is about like hitting a 2.5 inch diameter circle at 10 yards. BUT that is assuming flat trajectory, which will not be the case. Once you get used to the arc of the ammo, it should be possible. But simply getting a slingshot to shoot 175 yards might be a bit of a challenge ...

You might begin by shooting a qualifying score at 10 meters and at 20 meters.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you for that Info Charles, i appreciate it.

SMS


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Also to Tex, with all your years of testing and well respected authority "under your belt," the lead-steel use you stated becomes a no brainer imho! I also shoot "self cast" much similar as you mentioned, Charles, with excellent and very trustworthy results


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

One point. A heavier projectile of the same size traveling at the same speed will have a flatter trajectory due to being less affected (somewhat) by wind resistance due to its increased inertia. The inertia will help it maintain its speed longer, covering more ground, thus having a flatter trajectory. We arent talking about a huge difference though....fractions of an inch at 10 and 20 meters. But, it is flatter.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above! 44 Cal. lead! I have said this many times, I use 1/2 inch steel for practice and 44 cal. lead for hunting, because they both weigh the same. The 1/2 inch steel is easier on my back stop and not as nasty when practicing. Every one that wants to hunt should practice a lot and learn how to get closer to the game that they are hunting. I can shoot 44 cal. lead with fair accuracy out to about 60 yards. -- Tex
> ...


Since you're new here, let me help you out with something.

Tex is a long-standing and highly respected member of this community. He's one of the founders of what I call the "modern slingshooting" movement (smaller frames, flat bands, emphasis on target shooting, etc.). All those tournament wins in his signature line prove that he can shoot, along with the videos and tutorials that he has done.

If Tex says he's accurate at 60yds then everybody knows that is exactly what the deal is. When you say "Keep at it, maybe someday you'll be as cool as me" to Tex, that is insulting to him and to the rest of this community. If you make some videos of this spectacular shooting (lots of them, preferably) then you will get the respect you're looking for. Until then you need to be ok with people being skeptical.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with Mj proof is in the video my man. Unfortunately when you set your self up like this it is just added pressure I would have made the video before the claims to super distance slinging, and Tex is a well respected gentleman in this sport his word means a lot and he has a vast knowledge of the sport.

Looking forward to the video.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great point M J. I could not agree more..

When shall we expect the video?

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > And Torsten is **** accurate at that distance, too.
> ...


 :nono: with an attitude like that your never gonna get my respect or anyone else on here. :thumbsdown:

i wanted to start my response to this post of yours with an F U, but your not worth it.

if your gonna keep with this ego trip of yours, get ready to be humbled .


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I vote 9mm cause im a shooter i will shoot many rounds and wanna carry a bunch. But im a better hunter with .45 cal. I use 4 sizes of lead.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Imperial said:


> The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> 
> 
> > All Buns Glazing said:
> ...


Im sorry then............. Ile admit im kinda arrogent


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im not trying to start anything, but Seriously, IF you do have amazing skills that you can hit a soda can at 175 yards, I would Not Brag about it... Just be thankful for the skills you have.

For example: Im thankful that i can hit a pop can at 50 yards SOMETIMES, Mostly 40 yards.

Yeah, my slingshot skills arent Very good compared to Alot of shooters, But i could be a worse shooter then i am now, so im Very thankful for what i can do.

SMS


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats a great slingshot shooting skill. Even though you cant shoot as far as I can I only try to do this to overdo it for fun. Its not needed at all. Your slingshot shooting skills ( 40 - 50 ) yard range is all needed for stuff like hunting and other slingshot stuf. So dont down yourself because thats great.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

175yrds is so far that your ammo would melt in the sun b4 it hit the target.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Jeff Lazerface said:


> 175yrds is so far that your ammo would melt in the sun b4 it hit the target.


Lol how in the world did you think of something like that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, everyone. Let's all just take a deep breath and lighten up .... please.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Charles said:


> All right, everyone. Let's all just take a deep breath and lighten up .... please.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hahahaha - this is going to get messy Charles. But I promise not to feed the troll  I'll be good.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is getting nutty. Funny, though!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't enjoyed myself so much in a forum since Fetlife


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Wats fetlife ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> Wats fetlife ?


dont worry bout it, your too young (immature).


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Many of you havesaid that you cannot decide between 1/2 lead and .50 cal lead. I hate to break this to you all by they are one in the same. Caliber measurements are done in thousands of an inch so .5 inches or 50 cal is the equallivlancy of 1/2. I myself have had very good luck with .45 cal lead ball.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ceedub said:


> Many of you havesaid that you cannot decide between 1/2 lead and .50 cal lead. I hate to break this to you all by they are one in the same. Caliber measurements are done in thousands of an inch so .5 inches or 50 cal is the equallivlancy of 1/2. I myself have had very good luck with .45 cal lead ball.


I hate to break it to you, ceedub, but the people that said they couldn't decide between 1/2" and .50 were messing with the OP. Easy mistake to make. Internet sarcasm is a double edged sword.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah, well thats what I get for being a know it all, still familiarising my self with everyones idiosyncrasies. Between the two I prefer .50 cal, sounds cooler.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

50 cal lead weighs 175 grains. a half inch lead ball is .4 ounces. Do the math and you will find out that they are exactly the same. So no tough call its an equal call.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

scratch that 50 cal lead weighs exactly .0625 mor ounces then 1/2 in lead


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You must have a pretty sophisticated system for differentiating between 1/2" and .50 caliber lead balls. Tell me, what's your secret?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yo prep school,

Nice shooting man! I see now why 175 yards is so easy for you!

Because holding a camera steady is overated....


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah because im not good at close ranges mainly because of the fact im far sighted. Now please stop getting off topic because your just jealouse because you cant get near 165 yards.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> You must have a pretty sophisticated system for differentiating between 1/2" and .50 caliber lead balls. Tell me, what's your secret?


\Well du



The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> Yeah because im not good at close ranges mainly because of the fact im far sighted. Now please stop getting off topic


Currently being edited


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread is going nowhere. It seems to be undermining the mutual respect forum members should have for each other. I am locking it down. If anyone has any complaints, just send me a PM.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

